# When to start talking to a breeder........



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello, first I am not sure if this is under the right topic, so feel free to move if it is not. I currently have one GS, almost 15 months old, and I KNOW I would like to get another some day. My question is when is it too soon to start talking to breeders about buying a puppy? I would like to get my new pup within 2-4 years, when I know I will be out of school, with a good job and time to devote to all the puppy necessities.
Should I contact breeders now and let them know of my timeline, or should I wait until I am closer to actually getting the pup? 
I don't want to waste any breeders time if 2-4 years is too long of a wait. Thanks!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I think a year before is reasonable. I don't have any experince though. Let's see what others recommend..


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I think a year is good, too. That's what I did looking for a Laekenois. Then a puppy became available and suddenly I found myself with a puppy one year before I was expecting one.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Start Now!

Serious breeders will welcome your contact. It shows that your are prepared to do your homework. You will have lots of time to research and meet breeders. Once you have decided, you'll have the opportunity to establish a rapport with the breeder. When you are ready to buy that puppy you will have seen their breeding stock and their puppies and you'll be in a good position to make a educated choice.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Most breeders welcome calls from people doing their homework. It always shows me a person who is committed to making a good and educated decision about a companion they will have for the next 12 or so years. You can then narrow down your choices and by the time you are ready; you'll have a breeder you are completely comfortable with. Good luck in your search


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

What Trish said!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I am a breeder with puppies very seldom, what I would recommend it starting looking now at different breeders in your driving range most breeders would rather meet a new owner than go by their word and fly a pup, there is a lot of breeders out there and to find one you are comfortable with could take some time and depending on what type you are looking for could be even harder, there is so many different types of gsds out there and start talking to breeders do visits with them (with or without pups) maybe get some references tell them how long you are looking for in the future, once you find one you really like and trust then get on a waiting list you can always be moved to the next breeding or ask them to let you know when your favorite dogs will be bred (lets say this year a female you like with a male you don't but in a year or two the two you like will be bred) me I like it when someone takes their time in looking for the right one and some breeders don't mind in that long of a wait shows you are waiting for the right time to make it a forever home. Good luck in your search


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It can't hurt to start early. I known my dogs' breeder for almost two years but it seems like forever. We chatted for months before I got Kenya. I'd always wanted a puppy to show and do SchH with but felt it was best to start with a good natured adult to get some experience competing with a dog and with the breed. So in effect, Nikon is really the product of about three years of research on my part and nearly two years contact with the breeder. There were litters before him but I'm glad I waited. She picked him out for me and based on her knowledge of me he's a darned near perfect pick! Also if you get to know the breeder you can tag along to dog shows, help with training sessions, get to know the dogs...


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

I'll second what EJQ, Trish and others said. Start your homework now. Your dogs are your "adopted furkids" meaning the more thorough and planning-ahead person you are the better since this is a life-time commitment. I'd say a year's difference sounds good although we ended up with Gus and Molly being 7 months apart. But it's been great and Gus gets a lot of doggie playtime now. Tommie Girl is 12 yo and just doesn't want to do the running-and-romping-and-chasing anymore. So all in all it's great. We'll be getting another one probably in the next 2 or 3. Help!!!! I have a puppy addiction!!!!!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree with the others, at least a year in advance, but it is never too soon. Sometimes the people on a waiting list, based off their experience, desires, etc, can influence a breeders decision as far as breeding partners. For example, if I have 5 people really wanting a black and tan, I am not going to produce a litter of all sables and blacks. If I have a waiting list of all experienced handlers, I will opt for a more "high throttle type of breeding", or something a little more balanced if it is the other way around.

I would also like to think that most of my puppy buyers end up becoming my "friends", a part of my extended family. I know many other breeders are the same way. It is never too early to make a new friend!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies!! I am glad to see that it isn't too early, I really want to research breeders in my area, and make an smart, educated decision. I have bookmarked numerous breeders, and now I am going to go through and really read their websites. I also bookmarked a couple sites that people have posted here on breeder checklist, and what to look for. Thanks again, and I am sure I'll be back with potential breeder questions.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If you start now, just be aware that you should NOT get your heart set on your potental pup having certain parents. A LOT of things can happen in 2 to 4 years. Chances are some of the breeders current breeding dogs will not still be being bred that far down the road, and they will have new breeding stock. It is also possible that the breeder will no longer be beeding by then.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree, start now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Agree with Trish. 

I don't have many litters. It is possible anyone who wants a pup from me will have to wait awhile. So, if you find a breeder that you really like and trust that is like me you will be waiting awhile anyhow.


----------

